# 9 shot for geese?



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Just kidding,

I thought the subject title would catch some attention. I have a friend that claims of taking geese with hevishot 4 and 6 size shot. Anyone have any experince?

Really looking forward to trying some in the fall and love to hear some stories.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't have any experience with hevishot but I have taken geese with 2 3/4 4 shot steel loads.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Back in the 70's my main waterfowl load was 1.5 ounce short mag 7-1/2's.
I killed a good number of geese with this load. The trick was to focus on the head when leading a goose, not the body. That load killed geese stone dead, peppering their neck & knob with scads of those small pelllets...

I imagine Hevi Shot 6's would do just as well...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Used 2 3/4 4 shot, killed them dead as dead. Trick was just to get them in close and choose your shots wisely


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

When decoying geese in close the 2 3/4 #4 steel will drop em dead if your on target.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree , thats all i use here in md. for big geese is 3'' faststeel 11/8oz. of #4's.....they were out the little geese out west too!!!!!.most of of shots are under 20 tds. and the max is right at 40 with these loads.....


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Someone told me last year to try some #6's in steel mainly for swatting crippled divers. I was so impressed with the results that I decided to try them on close and personal canadas and field mallards and I couldn't be more pleased with the results. The whole key to the small shot sizes are getting the birds close.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied. I still haven't found the responses i was looking for. I am aware that smaller shots of steel, if on target and at close range, can take geese. What I am looking for is experience with hevi shot in smaller pellet sizes. I want to know if 4-6 shot can consitently kill at 20-40 yards.

I have taken geese with 7 1/2 shot lead and 4 steel at very close range. I also killed my grandma's domestic goose with one shot from a red rider. Could I do it consistently and from a distance? NOO way.

Goose season starts here in iowa in a month. I plan on experimenting with it then. Until then the question is burning away at me.

I am a huge fan of smaller pellet sizes. I shot a ton of 5-7 shot steel last year for ducks. looks great when you pattern it. If you get the chance pattern 6 shot at about 25-30 yds. If I could get that pattern out of a shell that had the power to kill geese. PERFECTION!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you have experience with small lead & steel on geese, why would you need someone to tell you that small sized Hevi would work?

Thats' a rhetorical question...


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> If you have experience with small lead & steel on geese, why would you need someone to tell you that small sized Hevi would work?
> 
> Thats' a rhetorical question...


I have taken geese with 7 1/2 shot lead and 4 steel at very close range. I also killed my grandma's domestic goose with one shot from a red rider. *Could I do it consistently and from a distance? NOO way. *

Obviously it is possible, any one can get a lucky shot from time to time. There is no way I took to the field planning to take geese with 7 1/2 shot or a red rider. What I was looking for is consistency in killing geese with HS. 

My original question asked if anyone had experience killing geese with HS.
All of the responses replied with small steel shot at close range. I don't want to come off harsh but I wanted to hear about HS.

My point in saying I have experience in shooting geese with small lead and steel was to avoid those responses of I shot a goose once with this this size lead or that size steel. I know it is possible. Being my third post on this page one would assume I am totaly new to the sport of goose hunting. New to HS but not goose hunting.

Sounds the same to me. Off my soapbox now.

If anyone has had luck consistently killing geese with HS smaller shot sizes, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

I shoot Hevi 4's for ducks and geese. It will kill mallards out to where my shooting ability falls off. As far as geese, out to about 50-55 max. in normal weather, early season conditions. In windy conditions, late season birds, or beyond 45 yards its Hevi #2's. This stuff is one of the few products that I've purchased over the years that lives up to the hipe. You still have to be on target with it, but when you are, it is amazing. Much better than lead ever was. Chris-ND


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to shoot geese with 3 inch 6 shot in hevi shot, was great stuff and killed birds VERY dead.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks chrisnd and quakstacker. This is the experience I wanted to hear about. I definitely wanted to hear how some felt about it before dropping nearly $3 a shot.

A lot of the ads and commercials build up such a hype. Just wondered if its worth the price.


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

For what it's worth, I only use Remington HD and usually pay about 1.50 per crack. Stick to Federal, Winchester, or Remington loads. Just my opinion 

Chris-ND


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i shot a bunch of snows this spring one day with old remington hevi shot 3" 5's. killed birds with them...did it extend my range? i dunno; birds were mostly inside 40 yards. i do know that the same load flat out wrecked the only yote i took with a shotgun this winter. these were the slower magnum loads marketed for turkey hunting.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

rick_hfh said:


> Thanks chrisnd and quakstacker. This is the experience I wanted to hear about. I definitely wanted to hear how some felt about it before dropping nearly $3 a shot.
> 
> A lot of the ads and commercials build up such a hype. Just wondered if its worth the price.


I believe the loads were 1.5 oz at 1300 fps? Something similar to that would work well im sure. 4 shot would be a better choice for geese, that what I shot the most of, but One day I didn't realize I had a box of 6's in the blind, the birds decoyed well and I had no idea I was shooting 6's until i looked at the box.

I have also shot 2 3/4 4 and 6 shot at ducks and geese, these are cheaper and work just as well.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> The trick was to focus on the head when leading a goose, not the body. quote]
> 
> Hey, it's worked for years on turkeys, and you don't have to search for pellets when they're on the table !
> 
> NDMax


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hevi 4s,5s and 6s at 1300fps will do it to 40yds easy.Dead,dead.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 5, 2008)

Right now would be the time to test it out. Hevishot has a pretty good rebate depending on where you purchase the shells. You can get them anywhere between $10-$25 (after rebate price) The rebate is $10 off a box up to 10 boxes. Their website is www.hevishot.com. I love HEVI-Shot, I actually save money because it only takes one shot, instead of two or three. 4 or 6 shot would work great on the geese.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I can personally vouch for the Hevi #4s. Myself and several of our group use 2 3/4" 4s and its awesome. I've even killed geese (Canadas) w/ Hevi 6's also while duck hunting, though I'm not ready to throw that in as a first choice. We always figure that our early geese are decoying well and don't have the heavy feathers and fat like in Dec/Jan, so we switch to 3" 2s for late season. Every year I swear I'm going to give it up because of the price, but the $15 rebate brings it down below insane price. Just my $0.02, but we seem to use less shells for the same amount of geese as even quality steel which closes the $ gap even more. We have a 2 bird limit during regular season, so you're still not going to go through all that much in a hunt. And for all the cost in decoys, gear, gas for scouting, if you like how it shoots, you're going to shoot better, so spending a couple of extra $ per hunt isn't a big deal. I wouldn't argue for anyone to use it that feels they've already got a pet load that kills geese well for them. But if you're inclined, definitely try it, I know I like it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

rick_hfh said:


> Thanks chrisnd and quakstacker. This is the experience I wanted to hear about. I definitely wanted to hear how some felt about it before dropping nearly $3 a shot.
> 
> A lot of the ads and commercials build up such a hype. Just wondered if its worth the price.


The only HUGE problem I have with this type of shell, is the deceptive marketing and hype that goes along with getting guys convinced that shells come in boxes of 10 for a higher price than a normal box of 25.

I'll accept paying that much for Hevi shot, when they sell me a box of 25 shells for what they are currently asking for 10.

This whole idea of paying so much more for less shells is ridiculous.

But the marketing hype tries making you forget about that.

This also applies to Bismuth or Tungsten. There is simply no reason given that the technology has not been around for a few years.

I think all of the shotshell companies are cashing in on jacking up the price, ever since the steel shot mandate came out. This has been a tremendous disservice to the hunting community as a whole, as it has become an increasingly expensive pasttime.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

> This whole idea of paying so much more for less shells is ridiculous.


You know what, I think you are right. All of those who reload know how much it costs to reload a box of 25 shells. It CAN NOT take that much more money to load 10 shells. Maybe a decent amount of start up capital to make the blend of metal-special machinery and labor. A lot for research and development maybe. But i don't agree that there is $30 dollars worth of amunition in that little crayon box.

I have a friend that works at a large retail store. He can get a case at the stores cost and save $9-10 with his discount. Thats for mid price range steel. There is not a lot of mark up on shells. Can you imagine the profit they are making with each box at $30

But, I do have to hand it to them. The marketing tactics have done very well for them. There are plenty of people who will willingly pay what they are asking. It has been out for a while now and it has taken me this long to debate about getting a box. The hype has got me thinking. With this rebate going on I really think the prices will drop a bit in the future. Hopefully anyway.

I remember dropping my first goose with Federal 2 3/4 inch bb. I thought that those shells were the best ever. Man how times have changed.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 5, 2008)

I am not going by any marketing hype. Once you shoot them yourself you will see it takes less shells. I went hunting with my buddy about 2 years ago. He took a shot at a goose around 45 yards. And two fell! We couldn't believe our eyes. I will shoot hevishot til I die or lose my job :lol: Their prices all depend on what raw materials are. They give us an awesome shell at as best a price they can do. Now is the time to try and buy.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for all who replied. I came to this site to seek info on how to make my fall hunts more successfull. Can't wait for goose season to start. Will reply on how the hevishot performs goose opener in IA.

GT. The thought of paying $30 for ten shells is rediculous. But the thought of dropping fat canadas stone cold WITH 4 SHOT out weighs the pricetag.

Keep the Hevishot opinions rolling. :sniper:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

G.T. said:


> I am not going by any marketing hype. Once you shoot them yourself you will see it takes less shells. I went hunting with my buddy about 2 years ago. He took a shot at a goose around 45 yards. And two fell! We couldn't believe our eyes. I will shoot hevishot til I die or lose my job :lol: Their prices all depend on what raw materials are. They give us an awesome shell at as best a price they can do. Now is the time to try and buy.


Even though it takes "less" shells due to better ballistics, why can't they sell me the shells for less?

So the logic is.. because they sell a shell that drops more birds with less shells, we should buy 60% more for half the product.

That is equivalent to saying "Here we have this new flavor of beer, that will get you drunk on 2 less cans. Because the can is sooo perty, and you will drink less and have more left in the box, we want to sell you this 6 pack for $25 bucks... Yeah we know that you used to buy a 24 pack for $10, but hey! look at the buzz you get!"

Like I said.. Great marketing hype.

G.T. full disclosure... do you work for the shell industry? I can't see how you like paying more for less, even if it means you shoot 5 less shells?

curious?


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

G.T. said:


> IOnce you shoot them yourself you will see it takes less shells.


I'll never understand this arguement. I just don't get it. When I am out goose hunting with the cheapest steel 2 3/4 in. 4's I can find, a goose comes in, I shoot at it once, and it dies. When the guy next to me is shooting $3 a shot bismuth, and he shoots once, and the bird dies....

When we each only shot once, how did it take me more shells?


----------

